# Meyer Crossfire



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone look at these in person?

Just checked out the web page for them and the spec sheet and must say it seems pretty slick to me. 

Self contained tanks for a liquid system not to mention 3/5 year warranty!
Top is wide enough to reach the bed rails on both-sides to prevent spillage in the bed.
They also offer 8" top rails (option) that bolt right on and are poly as well! So those that want to add more don't have to rig up 2x10's and dink around as it is offered direct from factory.

Controller adjusts to the speed you drive for output as well. Would like to know if spinner stops when truck stops because that seems like a cool feature as well.

Depending on price I wouldn't mind trying one of them out to see how they match up against my SnowEx SP 8500 ussmileyflag


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks interesting, I just don't like BUY to TRY. Someone needs to buy and use one to see if it actually works well and is worth the price. I would think it is pricey.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Just saw the ad and video for one for the first time, very slick looking! I'm not in the market for a new spreader though, but I think its gonna be a contender!!!

I think this is the first time Meyer has brought something out that has actually gotten my attention!!!


----------



## treetech (Dec 16, 2013)

*Dissapointment*

I bought the new crossfire to replace my 7 year old snowex... I wish I still had it. I have put 30 tons of rock salt through the brand new cross fire and have had nothing but problems. It seems to me that Meyers rushed this new idea, new design and new controller out the door with out proper testing. The design and idea behind the whole system looks and sounds great but its just little head aches that keep popping up like: non vented tank, can fill the liquid tank full or it will blow apart, cheap wiring connections, the material (salt or sand) falls onto the spinner and burns the fuse when you turn on the system. The fuse that blows is located in the back of the spreader and you have to take out 9 blots to replace it. the liquid pump cant keep up, our pre treat uses between 25-35 L per ton but on high the pump will only put out enough to treat at 20 L per ton. I could go on... I wrote on here because I am wondering if anyone else has had these problems. I have asked my dealership to take back the whole unit but they say that Meyers doesn't see this stuff as major issues and there is nothing they can do. The salter is a month old and with install cost me 8900$....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

This is disappointing... Mind you, it took a year or two for Western to get the Tornado working properly too, haven't heard a complaint about them in a long time!

I think I would also be looking around for a new dealer if they won't stand behind their product...


----------



## treetech (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry Its been so long since I've had a chance to update here... winter just seems to keep on coming here! I must actually say Meyers is starting to impress me, even though the cross fire is a POS and since I have wrote on here have had even more problems with it like the spinner motor burring out. Back to the impressing me thing. It was about 24 hours after I wrote on here with all my problems that I received an email from Meyers apologizing for all the problems... 24 hours after that they invited me to give all the feed back that I had and any changes to be made and once fixed they would send me out a custom built unit. I guess they have realy been working on that "standing behind there product thing"! Ill keep you posted and we will see if problems go away. As of right now my cross fire is dead in the water with no spinner!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

treetech;1720714 said:


> Sorry Its been so long since I've had a chance to update here... winter just seems to keep on coming here! I must actually say Meyers is starting to impress me, even though the cross fire is a POS and since I have wrote on here have had even more problems with it like the spinner motor burring out. Back to the impressing me thing. It was about 24 hours after I wrote on here with all my problems that I received an email from Meyers apologizing for all the problems... 24 hours after that they invited me to give all the feed back that I had and any changes to be made and once fixed they would send me out a custom built unit. I guess they have realy been working on that "standing behind there product thing"! Ill keep you posted and we will see if problems go away. As of right now my cross fire is dead in the water with no spinner!


Sorry, emails dont spread salt, and those just wouldn't impress me. If I had spent $8,900 for that unit and I now have NOTHING that works? Or that I can work with? Impressive would be a truck from Meyer's showing up with a tried and true salt spreader unit to slide in the back of my truck so I can make money until they figure out the unit you bought. That would impress me!


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Any update on how the Crossfire ended up finishing out the season? There's a couple units on sale at my dealer's and I'm going to need a decent sized (1-3 yd) salter this coming season.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

The biggest problem I see is if you back into something and damage it how would you repair it. At least on a metal box you could have new pieces made to repair it.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

In line with the Meyer must be rushing products to market w/o testing them first comment. ... I am on my third Meyer plow, the last two only one year on each. My first plow ever was a CP-8 (8'poly straight blade).I owned/used it for 6 years with little to no problems. The only problem I ever did have was about once a season, the C-valve would fail causing the plow to stop angling. I started keeping a spare at home in the garage so I could swap it out in a hurry if needed. It took about 20 minutes to do. But in 2012, I got a new truck, a F-550 CC with a Swaploader hooklift hoist on the back. So bigger truck needed bigger plow. Enter first new plow, a Meyer 9'straight plow with their adj wings. It didn't survive one winter here in Missouri (44"that year) without the driver's side wing breaking the support rib and tearing off. The passenger side was bending back and was in the process of breaking off by the end of the season. Meyer gave me a new mold board under warranty which I traded at the beginning of last winter for my current plow, another Meyer POS, a 10.5' SV-2. Well needless to say, it didn't survive the first storm of the season w/o being a pain in my a$$ also. It started to fail to hold in the scoop position and one wing would slowly bleed back. Took it to my dealer and of course "I was the first person this had happened to" so they didn't know what was wrong or how to fix. So I sat at my dealer for 2 hrs while they diagnosed issue before giving up and replacing my entire power unit, per Meyer warranty. Of course, I had to advise my dealer that that was the warranty and wait for them to verify with Meyer, before they did that. Not 3 weeks later during the next storm, same problem again, other wing. Except this time, when I went to dealer for repair, they hadn't replaced the failed power unit from first time, so they didn't have a good replacement to give me and get me back out the door. So I sat there for 4.5 hrs while they tried to diagnose problem. Tech finally figured it out, but of course, the valve that I needed, they didn't stock. So they pieced it back together and overnighted repair part. So I had to go out and finish my accounts with a broken plow. Then go back the next afternoon and sit there another 2 hrs while they replaced the bad relief valve. Needless to say, this problem re occurred almost every storm last winter. As did the OP, I too was contacted almost 24 hrs later by Meyer who apologized up and down for the numerous problems I was having, but all they could do for me was send me a free Meyer hat and pen. REALLY? Needless to say, the Meyer rep was told that this would be the last Meyer product I ever own and that any new plows I purchased would be a BOSS like everyone else in town has. MEYER SUCKS.


----------



## treetech (Dec 16, 2013)

ell falls here, my Meyer crossfire that is one year old didn't finish in working order last year.... and I am promised a brand new unit with custom changes will be shipped out to me tomorrow. I'll keep you posted on what arrives.


----------



## Plowingsince10 (Oct 7, 2014)

any news @ treetech?


----------



## treetech (Dec 16, 2013)

*Disapointed*

WELL...

It came, actually it arrived late October but I figured id try it out before I wrote back on here. So, before I start I must say that Meyers was very interested in what I had to say and I was very interested in giving feed back. I was so interested in that I took the time to make a 20 page power point presentation for them with pictures and arrows pointing out issues. They where so happy to have it and said that that they would build me a custom salter to the specs that I have suggested. GREAT.... obviously I know that not everything could be changed due to production costs and other hidden problems.

So I got my new Salter, free


----------



## treetech (Dec 16, 2013)

WELL... 

It came, actually it arrived late October but I figured id try it out before I wrote back on here. So, before I start I must say that Meyers was very interested in what I had to say and I was very interested in giving feed back. I was so interested in that I took the time to make a 20 page power point presentation for them with pictures and arrows pointing out issues. They where so happy to have it and said that that they would build me a custom salter to the specs that I have suggested. GREAT.... obviously I know that not everything could be changed due to production costs and other hidden problems.

So I got my new Salter, free of charge, shipped to my door like they promised. I lifted it out of the crate, installed it.... witch didn't take long because the wiring harness was the same as the old one, and so was the whole electrical system, and so was the controller and so was the motors and pumps and so was the molding of it........ HEY, GREAT, ITS THE SAME POS I ALREADY HAVE.

So, the changes that they made,
1. Put markings on the liquid tank so you could see how many gallons where in it
2. Vented the tank so it won't burst, and moved the fill hole
3. Added 2 inches of room between the spinner housing and the spinner (I'm guessing this is supposed to let the material fall off the spinner when its not spinning so it has enough power to start spinning again???)
4. Added 3 motel clips to hold the wires up under the spreader (great, I'm sure the insulation will last long on the wires)
5. Moved the main control box so the blown fuses can be changed easier. 
6. That's it there is no 6

They basically changed nothing, the 4 biggest things I suggested they change where not touched.
1. If the spinner is overloaded or stuck don't let the auger turn on - my snow ex did this - no blown fuses, no jammed up Salter because the auger keeps going
2 heavier wiring and connections, my western plows have this, heavy plugs and wires, not telephone wire and cheap connectors that are exposed and will corrode 
3 bigger liquid pump, they released this spreader as cutting edge and liquid ready. I'm not sure how much liquid you guys put on your salt to pre wet but I can guarantee that this pump won't put enough on for anyone. 
4 make the hopper 6" longer, the liquid tank takes up so much room at the back that the salt hopper is exactly 5' 9"... good luck filling that with a 6' bucket. 

How does it work?
The same as the last one, witch isn't a big surprise since they didn't change anything, still blowing fuses, still the same!!!

Call me what you want but getting this sent to me was a joke!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

treetech;1891511 said:


> WELL...
> 
> It came, actually it arrived late October but I figured id try it out before I wrote back on here. So, before I start I must say that Meyers was very interested in what I had to say and I was very interested in giving feed back. I was so interested in that I took the time to make a 20 page power point presentation for them with pictures and arrows pointing out issues. They where so happy to have it and said that that they would build me a custom salter to the specs that I have suggested. GREAT.... obviously I know that not everything could be changed due to production costs and other hidden problems.
> 
> ...


I always cringed inside seeing meyer stuff. Sorry to hear that though. Too bad they dont just refund you your money.


----------

